# My new idea!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I love candles! I am always looking for unique candle holders, so I decided to try and make one. I had a lot of fun making this! I LOVE how it turned out!!!


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

very clever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

very cute how did you make them i want to make some


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute! another great idea


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

How did you do these? Or, do you sell them?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Because of you Iv'e been thinking of doing stuff like this. lol I havent done things like that since schoole. 
My mother was surprised when I asked her to teach me how to saw. hehehe


----------



## Karen-b- (Dec 28, 2008)

pretty


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Great Idea! I need one of these too!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute. They are cool.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

that is very cute! I love it! especially the shadows. Did you plan for those or were you pleasantly surprised?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be very happy to make these for anyone that wants them!  

The shadows were a very pleasant surprise! hehe

It cost me about $5.00 to make it, with the cost of the candle holder, jewels and etching materials. 

Just let me know!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! You always have such creative ideas BaileysMum
And i loove the shadows on the wall


----------



## Karen-b- (Dec 28, 2008)

how cool!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

well done!!! they are GREAT!!x


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

have been looking agt a few of your artworks. your so talented


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I am working on more things at the moment.... hehehe


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

awww those are so pretty!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

your so good! LOL are you useing a program, oh is it that cricit thing?


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

these are way too cute! do you etch them?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I have the Cricut Expression machine. I love it!

Yep, they are etched. Its my latest obsession. LOL


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OK, I need to subscribe to your newsletter Kim. I MUST know about your latest designs!

I'd like to place an order for three

1) Britney
2) Butter
3) Minnie (my new "neice")

If possible, here's what I was thinking

Britneys:
- Chi etching in the front
- Small letter B towards the top right or left in the front
- Back: a crown, since she's my queen

Butters:
- same thing for the front as Britneys
- Back: a butterfly

Minnies:
- same in the front, but of course with a small M
- Back: a paw


If there's anything you cant do (Im not doubting you, I just dont want to overwhelm you), let me know!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

BaileysMommy said:


> Yes, I have the Cricut Expression machine. I love it!
> 
> Yep, they are etched. Its my latest obsession. LOL


MEGA EEK!!! I WANT ONE SOO BAD! my sister was laughing at me becuase i wathed the whole hour it was on tv the toher day telling you how to use it .

that's it i hate you

it's just not in price frame right now


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very clever!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO Kioana, I am a mega crafter and hubby knows it. So for my birthday he bought it for me after I seen the commercial and went nuts! 

It showed up at my door and I have loved it ever since. Yes, its very expensive (I freaked out when he told me how much he paid for it) but its awesome!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Crystal, not a problem at all Hun! They will cost a bit more to ship to you because they are on the heavy side. But, they are high quality! Your getting my last 3, so I will be on the search for new candle holders. 

Have you found the perfect pictures for your plates yet? I am dying to see how they look!

BTW - I tried to PM you, your box is full! lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea LOL maybe i'll do the same and ask for it for my birthday/xmas gift. My birthday is after xmas so i get like one gift anyway so it might be luck for me! 


I like the wall stickers and the pop up photo ablum that opens up.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't made one of those yet but its in my plans. I love using the vinyl and etching. I have made lots of scrapbook pages and cards. My friends and family love the things I make for them! 

I have almost everything Cricut has put out for the accessories, but I am only up to 4 cartridges so far, OMG they are $80 friggen dollars a piece!


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful you make such wonderful things I wish i was crafty!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i know once i get it i might not be able to use it ! lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oops!! Sorry, I didn't know it was full. I cleared everything out now.  

No problem on the extra shipping, when I sell items on eBay, I take a wild guess on how much to charge for S/H.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Kioana said:


> i know once i get it i might not be able to use it ! lol


Yeah, its insane how much everything costs for it! Its worth it if your a die hard crafter like me, but its definitely on the pricey side. I babysit and sell ceramics that I paint so I can save up money to get the things I want for it. Hubby pays the bills & house payment, I make the fun money. LOL

Crystal, you have a PM.


----------

